# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Χαρακτήρας Delonghi DNS 80

## alex20

Καλημέρα σας. Έχω έναν αφυγραντήρα Delonghi DNS 80 και μου βγάζει μετά από λίγο το σύμβολο με το τριγωνάκι. Τι μπορεί να φταίει? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## alex20

Κανείς? :Huh:

----------


## alex20

Σας έγραψα για τον αφηγραντηρα DNS 80 της Delonghi σας ειπαχοτι δουλεύει για λίγη ώρα και μετά βγάζει το τρίγωνο με το θαυμαστικό. Το δοχείο και το φίλτρο είναι εντάξει.  Τι μπορεί να φταίει? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Μήπως μπορείς να βρεις κάτι από μανιουαλ τού; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

> Κανείς?


με την απορία θα μείνεις 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από την πηγή
https://www.delonghi.com/medias/DNS8...YmM5YTBhMDU0ZA
Delong.jpg
Αλλά ..... οι κριτικές πρέπει να διαβαστούν (περί συνηθισμένων προβλημάτων στα πλήκτρα ) και κάποιο "μοτέρ " από ιστορικό βλαβών
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/16143453/De...E.html#reviews

Πρόκειται για αφυγραντήρα χωρίς συμπιεστή και χρήση ζεόλιθου . Μπορείς να το επισκευάσεις και μόνος σου (λιγάκι θα βοηθήσουν οι παραπάνω κριτικές για να βρεις το πρόβλημα)

----------


## nikoskerkyra

εσωτερικά εχει 3 μοτέρ, 1 κεντρικά του ανεμιστήρα, 2 επάνω δεξιά κίνηση του ζεόλιθου και 3 κάτω αριστερά φυόσουνα σερπαντίνας, κάποιο από αυτά τα εχει παίξει, με μεγάλη πιθανότητα το 2, κοιτά αυτά και ξαναμιλάμε

----------

